# Some newby help??



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

hey guys i have been fishin many years here in ontario so i guess iam not a newby"..but i am yet to catch a Damn Walleye (Pikeral)theyre called here...

whats the best to use for them and at what times and what water conditions

Iam headin out to the lake tommorow morning 5:30 the water is Up a bit the damn is open and i was plannin on using Jigs ,BRIGHT green and whites ..what is some good advice for this Type of fish , Thanks Boyz..

hope to get one,
:beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jimr, I am an ice fisherman, and not a very good one. I use Kastmasters and Swedish Pimples for jigging through the ice. 1/2 a minnow for bait. Usually I use a 2" drop line for the hook. I was going to ask the ice fishermen out there about favorite line and why? Throw in lures too for Jimr.

The ice will be here before we know it.


----------



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

through the summer if you have a boat trole with a plastic worm. let the worm go deep. thats how we do it in colorado and it works here.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well guys I'll try and help you out,

I typically like to use almost anything from Northland Fishing Tackle co. I think their lures are among the best on the market. I typically do good with a buck shot rattle spoon or a green/orange jig but you can catch walleye on almost anything. You gotta try different lures and move around alot if you wanna get into the eyes or any fish for that matter. Swedish pimples are good too. I typically use regular crappie minnows or just the heads of minnows (fatheads or crappies) doesn't matter.
I am heading out tomorrow to a fishing tournament, i'll post up tomorrow night and tell everyone how I did.

:beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

We went out saturday even though we got a blizzard the night before,
bad idea! Fishing was horrible, I guess they were really bighting during the storm though! Another thing I should tell you is that usually fish are really active before, during, and immediately after a storm but usually the next day the fishing isn't very good. But maybe i'm wrong, thats just how its always been for me.
Well I hope i helped you guys, if you have any other questions shoot me a pm.
good luck
:beer:


----------

